# I'm a new Maltese owner



## Jesse (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm new to dogs in general. My new maltese is 5 months old. I'm putting him on the Nature's Variety Prairie diet, mainly chicken and beef. For this particular brand, I see the ingredients listing cottage cheese as one of them. Dairy is not good for them, but it seems this brand of food does well with maltese from others' experiences. So is this brand really alright for them?

Also, omega 6 & 3 fatty acids are important, but can they eat fish itself? Along with turkey, lamb, venison, rabbit, and duck meals?

I'd really appreciate any input.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I've never actually fed my dogs that particular food, but it sounds good. 

Welcome to Spoiled Maltese! I'm sure you'll have your questions answered.


----------



## Jesse (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks 2MaltMom.

I actually just came back from the pet store(s) to buy that brand, but they didn't have any. I'm so new to this... it seems that brand and the others listed here seem to be quite new, or ordered online/by phone or something.

Can you tell me what common brands (not grain-free ones) that pet stores generally have that would be good for my maltese puppy? e.g. Pro Plan, Iams, Royal Canin, Nutro Natural Choice, Purina One, Eukanuba, etc.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> Thanks 2MaltMom.
> 
> I actually just came back from the pet store(s) to buy that brand, but they didn't have any. I'm so new to this... it seems that brand and the others listed here seem to be quite new, or ordered online/by phone or something.
> 
> Can you tell me what common brands (not grain-free ones) that pet stores generally have that would be good for my maltese puppy? e.g. Pro Plan, Iams, Royal Canin, Nutro Natural Choice, Purina One, Eukanuba, etc.[/B]


The only one I think has been rated as good from that list is Nutro, and maybe Royal, but I'm not sure.

 I feed Canidae, and California Natural.


----------



## Jesse (Mar 16, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=547888
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the link I provided, California Natural is one of them, but I did not see that brand or the others on that site at petco/smart. Where do you buy yours?


----------



## Jesse (Mar 16, 2008)

Sorry for the double post if that's not allowed, but it looks like I can't edit a post that's already replied to..

So Mandy, you feed your dog Canidae and California Natural combined together?


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome to SM! Kosmo eats Canidae Lamb & Rice. He has really well on it. For most of the foods, you can do a search to find their website and click a link to find places near you that sell them. Good luck!!

:biggrin:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I would try buying from a premium pet store. Most of the stuff they sell at Petco and PetSmart is not all that great for them. I have tried Canidae and California Natural and I found that Mia does better on California Natural. she also liked Merrick but got bored with it after a while.. Good luck!! And welcome to SM!! I cant wait to see pics of your fluff!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I feed California Natural canned and dry Canidae.

Although I may fully switch to the California Natural. 

I buy mine at either a local feed store or the other pet store in town.
I think most of the sites will have a locater at them to find a store near you that carries them


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

I use Canidae Lamb and Rice, and Max loves it. I have also noticed a major improvement in tear staining in only 2 weeks.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Ok if your getting it local the only foods I would recommend at all would be Blue from Petsmart or Natural Balance from Petco. If you can get mail order or from a specialty shop I would order the Natures Variety Prairie, Californa Natural or Innova.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

cottage cheese is fine for dogs. Low fat cottage cheese and white rice is an appropriate bland diet for dogs.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I feed both of mine Natural Balance Duck and Potato. I get it at Petco - our Petco has just recently started to carry some of the premium brands. 

Welcome and I hope you find the food that's perfect for your pup.


----------



## Jesse (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks for the info everyone. I'm considering some of the brands that were named, and the ingredient info was very helpful.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

We don't have all those brands here, so I can't really comment, but I just wanted to add that I have seen a suggestion here before that may be helpful - a lot of the companies will send you a free sample if you contact them - perhaps you could try that?

edit: I just read your question about fish - I CAN answer that! I give my guys sardines from time to time - maybe once a month. I get them in a can, in springwater. I can't stand the stench!! but the pups LOVE them!! I just make sure to wash their stinky little faces before they try to give me any kisses!


----------



## Jesse (Mar 16, 2008)

> We don't have all those brands here, so I can't really comment, but I just wanted to add that I have seen a suggestion here before that may be helpful - a lot of the companies will send you a free sample if you contact them - perhaps you could try that?
> 
> edit: I just read your question about fish - I CAN answer that! I give my guys sardines from time to time - maybe once a month. I get them in a can, in springwater. I can't stand the stench!! but the pups LOVE them!! I just make sure to wash their stinky little faces before they try to give me any kisses![/B]


Thanks for the info about the fish! I might give it a try now.


Thanks everyone


----------



## katie's mom (Feb 27, 2008)

> I'm new to dogs in general. My new maltese is 5 months old. I'm putting him on the Nature's Variety Prairie diet, mainly chicken and beef. For this particular brand, I see the ingredients listing cottage cheese as one of them. Dairy is not good for them, but it seems this brand of food does well with maltese from others' experiences. So is this brand really alright for them?
> 
> Also, omega 6 & 3 fatty acids are important, but can they eat fish itself? Along with turkey, lamb, venison, rabbit, and duck meals?
> 
> I'd really appreciate any input.[/B]


----------



## katie's mom (Feb 27, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=547809
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## katie's mom (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi, I'm Della, Katies mom. My favorite is Eagle Brand , it's holistic ,made in Elkhart In. They also have all natural ingredients, in treats too. My Bichon had allergy problems, I switched over, he's doing just great , my little Katie loves it too. My pet store recommended it to me. I hope this helps and perhaps you can find it in your area. Katies mom , Della. Good Luck !


----------

